# Heard of a Man



## Tinman (Mar 29, 2018)

I wanted to write something in this genre, 
but I didn`t want to preach, or have it to dark.. 
so I kept this kinda in the center of the road [so to speak] 
I don`t know if this even qualifies as gospel....
but its the only gospel song I have....lol   Vincent


[video=youtube_share;B3Mjb7aeeiE]https://youtu.be/B3Mjb7aeeiE[/video]




heard of a man
head bent and bleeding
heard of a man..
seen all there is ever going to be.
heard of a man
forgives all others
I have heard of a man 
that could set you free.


Chorus:
He said ..I don`t have very much time
brothers watch for me.
I don`t have  much time
my Father is calling me.


heard of a man
changed up the water 
heard of a man
that could walk on the sea.
I have heard of a man
says you have to believe.
heard of a man..and He has heard of me.


Chorus:
He said ..I don`t have very much time
brothers watch for me.
I do not have much time
my Father is calling me.


music bridge:


Chorus:  
 ..I don`t have very much time
brothers watch for me.
I don`t have very much time
they are going to crucify me.


tag: 
heard of a man....






"question my abilities..never my heart"


© Copyright 2017 Vincent. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## PiP (Mar 29, 2018)

WoW! Vincent this is really good. Enjoyed! I loved the rhythm. And the words...


----------



## Tinman (Mar 29, 2018)

thank you PiP for taking time to listen and comment, wasn``t real sure how "gospel was going to work.


----------

